# jay_steel Log TEST/DECA/EQ/Adrol/Dbol



## jay_steel (Sep 5, 2012)

I just started my recent bulk cycle. Last cycle yielded GREAT results, ended at 207 @ 14% and currently after cutting down I am at 190 @ 10%. I did lose some size of course, but the gains are significantly there from where I started. My goal is to end this bulk cycle at 215 this time. I started my last cycle @ 180 @ 8% so I put on and kept 10lbs of solid mass after coming off my cycle. I messed up my diet though which is why I did not keep all my weight. I should have kept my protein higher then it was and it was camping season, so I spent much of my time hiking and camping eating very little. 

I am not going to go into huge details of my last cycle but it included Dbol kick start, primo, test e and after Dbol finished with anavar. Gained a total of 27lbs during that cycle. Then went to clen two weeks on and one week off for 6 weeks.

New cycle started 9/4/2012

Test E 900 weekly 1-16
Deca 600 weekly 1-16
Eq 400 weekly 1-16
Anadrol 100 daily weeks 1-3
Dianabol 80 daily weeks 4-9

After this I am going to keep my test high but drop every thing else. Around 600mg weekly. Then in late feb, I am going to jump into precontest prep of tren, test p, clen, t3, and finish with winny for the last 4 weeks. (I running winny, but going to run it short for precontest to get the rest of my water out and harden every thing up. Winny all ways fucks up my lipids and is the only thing that breaks me out)

Diet is going to be 300g protein 400 carbs and I am not so worried about fats or calories. fat will be moderately low and calories will be high. I eat allot so I am mostly just focusing on ensuring my protein and carbs are up. If I hit those numbers then my calories will be perfect.

Not going to go into HUGE details with my work outs because every one has a different style of training and i would say 99% of people here know how to train and do not need to read about how to lift. If you have any questions about lifts or what I do please feel free to ask. For example, my chest is insanely strong, so if you need advice on a chest work out feel free to ask.

Also this is not a flame board. So keep all negative comments some where else or in anything goes. Keep your trash off this log. Any advice is warranted.

My goals hit 215 after cycle and increase my bench by 5 reps. Last high was 315 for 12 reps. Due to injuries I do not go much heavier then 315, I have allot of scare tissue I am working out in my chest so every time I go heavy I get injured.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 7, 2012)

*today* 7lbs in 3 days.

up to 197...

An Example of what I ate yesterday...

Breakfast 1 1/2 cup of egg whites with a handful of low fat cheese and two slices of Ezekiel bread. 

Snack 2 slices of bread with protein 60g (FORZAone)

Lunch 12 ounces of chicken cup of brown rice and 8 ounces of kidney beans

snack  2 slices of bread Protein 60g

Post workout protein with blended oats 60g

Dinner (not sure on portion size) but a crap load of ground turkey meat loaf, mashed cauliflower, and broccoli (oatmeal is also added to the meat loaf for carbs) 

Before bed protein 50grams with 2 slices of bread

Also a gallon of water mixed with FOREzone BCAA

My dead lifts are my main focus for improvement.

Last week max was 405 raw and a failed attempt of 455. this week I did a 430 pull raw going to attempt a 450 pull next week.


----------



## freakinhuge (Sep 7, 2012)

not sure if you weant my op but: I would drop one fo the orals and run it for 6-8 weeks (dbol make you feel nicer, drol like shit so i guess i lean to dbol), drop the Eq and lower the deca to 400mg ew..just me though

Good luck man, I mean thats what I came to say when i clicked, but saw everything and just wanted to comment, so plz dont take it like that,  just saying good luck!


----------



## freakinhuge (Sep 7, 2012)

also check out making bulking smoothis i love them. a banana, few scoops of whey , couple tbs penutbutter, 50g oats fill with milk blend and drink. LOVE IT!


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks, I love anadrol and only keeping the EQ for cardio purposes. I have to a cardio test coming up and with out it i will die. Anadrol really does not give me bad side effects, so far the only oral that has messed me but is winstrol. It is the only thing that breaks me out. 

Thanks for the input though, my good friend was on a similar cycle and got GREAT gains... What is your worry about the deca being at 600? if it is libido issues I am not worried about Deca dick, my focus is just to get as much size as I can and I have never had libido issues ever when why coming off.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 7, 2012)

Support supplements are

2 milk thistle in the morning
2 fish oil in the morning  2000mg
2 nac 12 hours later 
2 more fish oil 12 hours later

No liver pain and piss is crystal clear. 

Also the EQ is to help eating...


----------

